# opinion on my maze



## roadkill_be (Jun 14, 2012)

hello fellow Halloween nutties 

I am starting to think about my setup for this year, and it will be a mad scientist lab, but instead of doing it in my shed like I did my pirate theme last year I want to build a small maze to create a bit of haunt.

here is a drawing of my idea, what do you guys think? extra tips or ideas are welcome.

the walls will be constructed of Sheetrock metal frame and covered with black plastic and burlap.

My biggest problem will be that I have to do the entire build myself, Halloween is still not a big thing here in Belgium and although I got about 700 visitors last year, none of the neighbors are in to it

so tips to speed it up (and keeping a tight budget) are more then welkome


----------



## roadkill_be (Jun 14, 2012)

Here is a bit more on the layout


----------



## nickanap (Feb 8, 2008)

Looks good I think! Only question is what's with the side hallway that heads towards your "2 way mirror"? Will guests go in there then backtrack, or is that one of your scareactor's corridors?


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Is this gong to be indoors or outdoors?
How much room do you have to play with/use?


----------



## roadkill_be (Jun 14, 2012)

It is a outdoors maze, I still got a good piece of garden left, but because I have to build it completely alone I don't want to go bigger, this is already a challenge

here is a view of the garden


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

The concept looks good. Remember that where you scare someone, they take a chance of falling backwards, running forward or leaning hard left and right. If you have a stud wall covered in black plastic, it will not hold up to the hits. At those scare points, you may want a solid piece of something such as plywood etc to keep the patrons from pushing through the wall in a scare.


----------



## roadkill_be (Jun 14, 2012)

Ok I did a trial setup of the maze idea






What do you guy's think, and sorry for my crapy English


----------



## roadkill_be (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi, here is another update on my maze. 
I decided to test build the construction because I needed to know if I can build it alone and if the basic is strong enough. 
Because of very bad weather (lot of rain and thunderstorms) I had to build it in sections. 
Overall I think I did it in 2,5 days. 
Now I am going to mark every section and tear it down for storage until September.

And now I can think of the decorations and props,


----------

